# Bern Hotel affordable and quiet!



## Teddie2 (Nov 5, 2011)

Trying to find a quiet, comfortable bern hotel under 160 US for one night with easy access to the train station --prefer to walk but not more than 10 mins..
Have researched tons of sites and read tons of reviews.. several I thought would work then would read..noisy at night or price was too high or inconvenient to train station.. we really just need a place to stay for the night before heading out in the AM by train early morning
I  was hoping someone has had a personal experience to share a recommendation. A firm bed and quiet room are priority..even if we are a bit away from the city as long as there is easy transport and not too far from the train that would be ok too..seems the hotels near the train are very noisy at night.


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 7, 2011)

The last time I was in Bern, I took a hotel from the list in Lonely Planet, which was convenient to the train station, quiet, and also convenient to the other sights.  It also had free internet which was nice.  Unfortunately, I do not remember the name of it, and even pulling down Lonely Planet, I found I had not marked it and was unsure which one it was.

I always find the lists in Rough Guide and Lonely Planet to be excellent resources and also check www.booking.com online.  If it is a city with an In Your Pocket guide ( www.inyourpocket.com ) I find those excellent as well.


----------

